# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  необходимость гаудиа-вайшнавской апологетики

## Amala

Харе Кришна!
Уважаемый форумчане, как Вы думаете назрела ли необходимость создания фундаментального "Ценра апологетических исследований" в котором бы систематически обосновывались догматы гаудиа-вайшнавской теологии (анализировались и опровергались ереси, обвинения и претензии сектоборцев, атеистов, ритвиков, маявади, таттвавади), или моя мысль не своевременна? Может быть достаточно локальных диспутов на форумах (на которых неопытные бхакты скрещивают шпаги "матерыми" спорщиками, пытаясь защитить наследие ачарьев...но увы... часто попадают в простак и представляют философию не в самом лучшем свете) или ссылок на статьи википедии. 

Если мы еще не способны, подобно Чайтанье Махапрабху покорять сердца своим сиянием и смиренным слушанием оппонентов в течении недели, с последующим тактичным-изящным развенчанием заблуждений, то может стоит задуматься о создании фундаментального Центра апологетики? Апологетика (греч. apologeomai защищаю).

 Возможно Кришна хочет чтобы преданные отстаивали дхарму на громких и скандальных судах, победа за победой? А может все-таки Он хочет чтобы до этого дело не доходило? Я не знаю... Однако уверен, что укрепление "слабых философских позиций" гаудийцев не просто отобьет у недоброжелателей охоту вызывать на дуэль по любому нелепому поводу, но в будущем поможет выстраивать плодотворный межконфессиональный диалог.

Сейчас любой здравомыслящий преданный может опровергнуть нелепые заявления о том что якобы в прасад добавляют наркотики, что ИСККОН это происки ЦРУ...и т.д.

Что касается более веских обвинений (Например: вайшнавизм - это не ведическая религия. Вот Кришна и Шива черные почему? А потому что это боги дравидической, доарийской цивилизации индии...а дравиды как известно чернокожие), тут приходиться уже вооружаться не детскими аргументами. Думаю, уважаемые форумчане, многим из вас приходилось сталкиваться с подобного рода вызовами. Подразумевается что мы-преданные  должны быть готовы адекватно реагировать на подобные заблуждения, но как показывает практика не всегда получается. Куда проще было обратиться за разъяснением к экспертам-апологетам в Центр, и получить исчерпывающий ответ... чем самим спекулировать, запутываться и провоцировать оппонентов на критику. Это конечно не касается преданных-пандитов, знатоков шастр)))

А что делать искателям истины когда, например они наталкиваются на собрата по сампрадае (Брахма-мадхава сампрадая), мадхваита который пытается доказать в блоге:
"Гаудия-сампрадайа не является ветвью Мадхва-сампрадайи"

Кстати  по умонастроению гаудиа-вайшнавы ближе к кумара-сампрадае. Формально Чайтаньи Махапрабху выбрал мадхва-сампрадаю из-за того что мадхваиты громят маявади. Ему это понравилось. С философской точки зрения Чайтанья взял из каждой сампрадаи по 2 принципа.  Мне все же не ясно почему Он не создал 5 сампрадаю?

Итак, мадхваит-таттвавади подвергает серьезной критики некоторые основополагающие гаудиа-вайшнавские догматы...Возникают вопросы: Кто способен грамотно развенчать его тезисы? Стоит ли вступать в диспут на его блоге?............................................

Поэтому я возвращаюсь к тому с чего начал: как Вы думаете назрела ли необходимость создания фундаментального "Ценра апологетических исследований" в котором бы систематически обосновывались догматы гаудиа-вайшнавской теологии (анализировались и опровергались ереси, обвинения и претензии сектоборцев, атеистов, ритвиков, маявади, таттвавади...)

С уважением АХд

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Идея то здравая. Только преданные все равно будут сами пытаться отстоять вопрос, если чувствуют в себе рвущийся наружу ответ, и это с какой-то стороны тоже не плохо. Возможно им и правда не хватает центра. Но такой центр должен быть диалоговым, правда он все равно не отличался бы бурными дискуссиями, т.к. на самом деле практически нет людей, способных спорить и прогрессировать при этом в понимании чужого послания. Почти все современные т.н. философы, знатоки это просто упертые самодовольные ишаки, даже не пытающиеся искренно отнестись к тому, что мы им можем поведать даже с самой высокопрофессиональной трибуны. Но даже таких совсем не много. В основном, да почти все, кто на нас нападает, далеко не такие философы, они вообще не философы, они имеют склад личности примерно следующий

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Ужасно... Конструктивный диалог с такими персонажами увы, невозможен.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Вот один забавный пример деятельности апологетов

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Я за. Казалось бы, зачем отвечать на всякие вызовы. Но "Говинда-бхашья", к примеру, была тоже ответом на вызов, Сам Господь не поленился ответить на вызов. Значит, это действительно нужно.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Куда проще было обратиться за разъяснением к экспертам-апологетам в Центр, и получить исчерпывающий ответ... чем самим спекулировать, запутываться и провоцировать оппонентов на критику.


Ну можно конечно в центр, это именно что просто. ctrl V ctrl C  - _очень_ просто. Спекулировать, напрягать интеллектуальную мышцу, пытаться, набивать шишки - конечно это тяжелее. Но... это будет всецело Ваш опыт, а не чужой.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна!
> Уважаемый форумчане, как Вы думаете назрела ли необходимость создания фундаментального "Ценра апологетических исследований" в котором бы систематически обосновывались догматы гаудиа-вайшнавской теологии (анализировались и опровергались ереси, обвинения и претензии сектоборцев, атеистов, ритвиков, маявади, таттвавади), или моя мысль не своевременна? Может быть достаточно локальных диспутов на форумах (на которых неопытные бхакты скрещивают шпаги "матерыми" спорщиками, пытаясь защитить наследие ачарьев...но увы... часто попадают в простак и представляют философию не в самом лучшем свете) или ссылок на статьи википедии. 
> 
> Если мы еще не способны, подобно Чайтанье Махапрабху покорять сердца своим сиянием и смиренным слушанием оппонентов в течении недели, с последующим тактичным-изящным развенчанием заблуждений, то может стоит задуматься о создании фундаментального Центра апологетики? Апологетика (греч. apologeomai защищаю).


Очень здравая идея. Могу ее вынести на обсуждение НС.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> ctrl V ctrl C  - _очень_ просто.


*очень* просто, только наоборот  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Хорошо бы в апологетах у нас увидеть не "заучек-ботанов", умирающих на проповеди от собственной скуки

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Очень здравая идея. Могу ее вынести на обсуждение НС.


наверное при тех масштабах агитации против нас как сейчас есть потребность в таком центре действительно назрела, хотя я не стал бы его называть "апологетическим", это не наша терминология...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну можно конечно в центр, это именно что просто. ctrl V ctrl C  - _очень_ просто. Спекулировать, напрягать интеллектуальную мышцу, пытаться, набивать шишки - конечно это тяжелее. Но... это будет всецело Ваш опыт, а не чужой.


если кому-то захочется понабивать себе шишки самостоятельно, уверен, что наличие подобного Центра ничуть ему помешать в этом не сможет...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

По поводу "общения с нашими критиками", коего имел в своё время в избытке, хочу заметить, что в процессе общения с ними испытываешь не столько дефицит в наличии какой-то аргументации, сколько необходимость разъяснять оппонентам азы формальной логики + понимание когда по отношению к тебе используют различные софистические уловки - поэтому преданным такой Центр мог бы также разъяснять в этом смысле суть увёрток которые наши "доброжелатели" любят использовать...

----------


## Anna

Да, центр нужен.
Например, было бы интересно, если бы кто-то полноценно подискутировал с авторами этого сайта.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Да, центр нужен.
> этого сайта.


Просто кладезь антинашей сиддханты  :smilies:

----------


## Anna

И кто же теперь подискутирует после удаления ссылки? 
А ведь на том сайте заявлено, что это сиддханта именно нашей преемственности. 
И сообщение номер 13 теперь как-то странно звучит, без ссылки.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> И кто же теперь подискутирует после удаления ссылки? 
> А ведь на том сайте заявлено, что это сиддханта именно нашей преемственности. 
> И сообщение номер 13 теперь как-то странно звучит, без ссылки.


Так центра же ещё нету. Появится - восстановите ссылочку.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> в котором бы систематически обосновывались догматы гаудиа-вайшнавской теологии (анализировались и опровергались ереси, обвинения и претензии сектоборцев, атеистов, ритвиков, маявади, таттвавади),


а... честно говоря, гложет такой вопрос: чем всем не угодили прикреплённые вверху темы на форуме - в разделе "Традиция и современность", "Философия"? Вроде бы ж основная масса работы уже благополучно проделана.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Создать такой центр - хорошая идея. Мне нравится.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А что такое центр? Это сайт? Или форум? Или два-три человека, которые регулярно публикуют свои статьи где придется?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> а... честно говоря, гложет такой вопрос: чем всем не угодили прикреплённые вверху темы на форуме - в разделе "Традиция и современность", "Философия"? Вроде бы ж основная масса работы уже благополучно проделана.


Там темы закрытые, а от центра ожидаются живые дискуссии с еретиками, если я правильно понял.

----------


## Amala

> И кто же теперь подискутирует после удаления ссылки? 
> А ведь на том сайте заявлено, что это сиддханта именно нашей преемственности. 
> И сообщение номер 13 теперь как-то странно звучит, без ссылки.


Даже без изъятой ссылки легко тот блог найти...он же не исчез - исчезла ссылка  :mig:  Достаточно в поисковик вбить фразу. Пора пандитам "закапываться" в трактаты и как справедливо подметил ahankarananda  - качать интеллектуальную мышцу. Центр возможно не скоро появиться - а истину уже сейчас знать хочется...

----------


## Amala

> Там темы закрытые, а от центра ожидаются живые дискуссии с еретиками, если я правильно понял.


Как вариант! Но не только философские диспуты, или разоблачение отклонений от сиддханты...в этой связи меня позабавил новый экуменический фантом "православные кришнаиты" - попытка смешать соленые огурцы с сиропом ничего кроме несварения не дает

Например, какие могут быть направления (желающие могут дополнять): 
- как правильно выстраивать межконфессиональный диалог (теория), конференции с христианами, мусульманами...(практика)
- радио живой эфир, обсуждение актуальных тем, вопросы-ответы с простыми людьми
- история гаудиа-вайшнавской сампрадаи - это не что-то застывшее а живое и развивающееся - нужно показать особенности, какое место занимает ИСККОН и каким образом Баладева Видьябхушана утвердил авторитетность гаудиа в сообществе вайшнавов
....ну и конечно реабилитация жертв апасампрадай  :smilies: 

Я считаю, что долгое время  исконовцы занимали реактивную позицию в обществе...т.е. нас постоянно держат в обороне...мы должны реагировать на чьи-то атаки, оправдываться, извиняться  - позиция "жертвы" это не самая лучшая позиция для авторитетного Движения...нужно учиться быть проактивными...почему-бы не заставить теперь оправдываться наших оппонентов???

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Хорошая идея или нет - будет зависеть только оттого, кто будет этим заниматься. Если политкорректные какие-нибудь, которые в ответ на вопрос а прасад ли это, отвечают - нет не прасад, - то лучше бы не надо.

----------


## Anna

> Так центра же ещё нету. Появится - восстановите ссылочку.


Если есть хотя бы один человек, способный и желающий грамотно возразить, то и центра не стоит ждать.  
Если же такого человека нет, то из кого будет состоять центр?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Конечно должна быть апологетическая Курукшетра, некий эталон вайшнавской защиты. Хотя на каждый аргумент найдётся контраргумент и споры могут затягиваться.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Да я вообще не понимаю, чем занимались наши брахманы на протяжении тридцати лет, если нет даже одной-единственной страницы в интернете со всеми максимально полными и проработанными ответами на критику в отношении ISKCON. Разбор атеистической индологии вообще лежит в коме, здесь основной аргумент: "мы последователи Прабхупады" или "преданный не нуждается в эмпирических доказательствах истинности Вед". Разбор материалистической науки полностью исчерпывается работами Томпсона и Кремо, которые почти невозможно приобрести даже в храме, публикации института Бхактиведанты Savijnanam вообще невозможно достать, зато развалами лежат книжонки по астрологии, хиромантии, психологии, хатха-йоге. Ответы на критику существуют только в виде каких-то обрывков, пасквилей, ссылок на википедию, которую может редактировать любой невменяемый пользователь, видеороликов с базарными спорами и аргументами "я не верблюд", разбросанными по сети, от которых толку ноль. Этот форум тонет в повторяющихся по много раз бессмысленных вопросах и дилетантских спорах, над которыми на других ресурсах просто смеются, читать большую его часть уже нет никакого желания - просто тупеешь. Суды над Бхагавад-Гитой, дворкины и кураевы тоже не вырастают из ниоткуда, а кормятся лишь отсутствием единого источника, откуда можно узнать глубоко обоснованные ответы на "провокационные вопросы".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2270
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=223
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=222
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=45
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3457
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2877
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2868
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=58

----------


## Amala

> ...нет даже одной-единственной страницы в интернете со всеми максимально полными и проработанными ответами на критику в отношении ISKCON.


Кое-что наскребсти конечно можно...по одной страничке...но проблема в том, что оппоненты не утруждают себя поисками кришнаитских разрозненных источников и фактов. Зачем им это?  А если бы такой единый ресурс был - то волей не волей критикам пришлось с этим считаться. Придется им стать разборчивыми в выборе аргументов - они ведь тоже люди и не хотят выглядеть лузерами, невеждами, узколобыми фанатиками, сектантами...Хотя не думаю что с сайта начинать нужно. Сайт -  один из органов. Сперва нужно организовывать команду экспертов.

Дворкины и кураевы имеют не только основательные информационные-бастионы(сайты, книги, информационно консультационный центр, центр религиоведческих исследований), но и разработали свою дисциплину  - типа сектология... сектоведение уже преподается! Друзья, Вы понимаете как формируют общественное мнение!? Очень мощный интеллектуальный ресурс подключен: ученые, богословы, агитаторы...Все уже давно каталагизировано и мы занимаем почетное место в категории "псеводоиндуистские культы". 

Антикультовые организации успешно пропиарили-прошили в подкорку общественного сознания понятие тоталитарная секта. Хотя в изначальном смысле слово "секта"  - разновидность греческой юридической школы и оно не имело такой негативной коннотации как сейчас. Затем понятие взяли на вооружение христиане - и появилось эмоциональное оценочное отношение к "иным". 
Хочется , что бы ученые-пандиты из числа искренних духовно развитых вайшнавов сплотились и создали альтернативную дисциплину, с каталогами и разделами - в которых найдут свою вечную, почетную прописку дворкины. Почему нет? Должна быть альтернатива и на этом уровне тоже.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

[QUOTE=SIDDHILALASA;59838]Да я вообще не понимаю, чем занимались наши брахманы на протяжении тридцати лет, если нет даже одной-единственной страницы в интернете со всеми максимально полными и проработанными ответами на критику в отношении ISKCON. ...
А в чём проблема?Если вы прочитали книги Прабхупады,знаете философию,то в частном диспуте всегда сможете объяснить что к чему на основе логики и здравого смысла.Наша философия совершенна.Говорите на своём уровне,и,может быть,впоследствии,вы и станете тем брахманом,кто разработает ответы на критику ИСККОН.Не боги горшки обжигают.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Еще вопрос. Мне кажется тут какой-то частью намекается, что такой центр помимо ответов на критику должен и сам критиковать. Нападать, обличать и т.д. Я правильно понимаю мысль?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> .Хотя не думаю что с сайта начинать нужно. Сайт -  один из органов. Сперва нужно организовывать команду экспертов.
> .



Лучше всего делать наверное параллельно эти вещи - и сайт, и команду - я раньше немного "апологетировал" этим ребятам - см. например статью из моего дневника здесь...
По своему опыту скажу, что смысла вступать с ними в длительные дискуссии никакого нет - потому что обычно дискуссии рано или поздно перейдут в офф-топ - эти ребята себя проигравшими никогда не признают - более того среди немало как раз тех, которым до фени насколько разумную аргументацию они вообще предложить способны - они не рефлексируют по этому поводу, так что нужны подобные публичные дебаты с ними, но только в пределах нормальных правил,  а не так как это делается например на кураевском форуме итд... - в форме беспредела - т.е. нужна конечно своя площадка...

----------


## Amala

> Еще вопрос. Мне кажется тут какой-то частью намекается, что такой центр помимо ответов на критику должен и сам критиковать. Нападать, обличать и т.д. Я правильно понимаю мысль?


Критиковать и разоблачать - не то же самое что оскорблять и фальсифицировать или провоцировать на скандалы. Это не равнозначные понятия. Отличительная черта научного подхода - критичность мышления. А разоблачать материалистичные концепции призывал А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада своих учеников обладающих учеными степенями. И сам являл пример острой социальной критики.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Критиковать и разоблачать - не то же самое что оскорблять и фальсифицировать или провоцировать на скандалы. Это не равнозначные понятия. Отличительная черта научного подхода - критичность мышления. А разоблачать материалистичные концепции призывал А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада своих учеников обладающих учеными степенями. И сам являл пример острой социальной критики.


Я не против. Согласен. Тут нужно хорошо разбираться в предмете критики, иначе получится как у дворкиных

----------


## Amala

> А в чём проблема?Если вы прочитали книги Прабхупады,знаете философию,то в частном диспуте всегда сможете объяснить что к чему на основе логики и здравого смысла.Наша философия совершенна.Говорите на своём уровне,и,может быть,впоследствии,вы и станете тем брахманом,кто разработает ответы на критику ИСККОН.Не боги горшки обжигают.


с Вашего позволения...

Проблема хотя бы в том, что частные диспуты на кухне слабо меняют общественное мнение. Хотя безусловно такого рода проповедь на кухне дома, в гостях, на уличной санкиртане, харинамах очень важна - иначе как обрести трансцендентный вкус и навыки проповеди сознания Кришны? Как очистить свое сердце? И главное поменять  сердце скептика  если не своей верой и искренним желанием дать Кришну? Речь наверно немного о другом. 

Если мы все читаем книги, и заняты высшей благотворительностью то почему же о наших достижениях в сми не трубят? 
Почему редкие межконфессиональные диалоги с представителями вайшнавизма происходят не на равных, не на паритетных основаниях а как с теми кто по словам Кураева "еще под подозрением". Ведь нас изучают чтобы классифицировать на сколько мы недотягиваем до истинного монотеизма, и сколько в нас еще язычества! Это уже хорошо - это уже достижение!
Тогда почему бы и нам не приглашать серьезных оппонентов на конференции, симпозиумы и не оценивать публично на сколько их догматы соответсвуют  идеалам Бхагаватам? Давайте себя уважать и строить паритетные отношения. Ведь от диалога христиане не отказываются?

Вот Центр и должен прямо доносить позицию исккон - в открытом диалоге с богословами, не завуалированно представлять гаудиа-вайшнавизм, не через то что "пипл хавает"  - любовь, дружба, успех, астрология, а через то что является отличительными самобытными особенностями гаудиа. Это уверен  оценят даже злобные критики.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Это никто не оценит,у них нет задачи установить истину,им нужно  опустить других,чтобы самим возвыситься,или просто почесать языком.Поэтому подобные мероприятия заранее обречены на провал.Не мечите бисер перед ними.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Это никто не оценит,у них нет задачи установить истину,им нужно  опустить других,чтобы самим возвыситься,или просто почесать языком.Поэтому подобные мероприятия заранее обречены на провал.Не мечите бисер перед ними.


C этим тоже согласен. Это нужно скорее для имиджа, т.е. кому это действительно придаст уверенности в нас так это нашим доброжелателям, которые не спорят, а интересуются. Но и тут злую шутку может сыграть. Мой дядя как-то раз сказал мне, что ему нравятся кришнаиты за то, что ни на кого не нападают. И будь ты хоть трижды правдивым нападающим, вполне нормальные люди могут расценить это как дворкинство

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> ему нравятся кришнаиты за то, что они на кого не нападают.


оо да). Вообще, конечно, всегда лучше не биться, а мириться, но если уж биться, то - тоньше, невозмутимее и малым кол-вом слов (там было ещё пару ответов в таком же духе, но я как-то не догадался сохранить весь диалог). 




> Если мы все читаем книги, и заняты высшей благотворительностью то почему же о наших достижениях в сми не трубят?


ну так - чем выше, трансцендентнее ("запредельнее" то бишь) благие дела, тем менее они находятся в мире. По определению. Трансцендентность не стремится к огласке, трансцендентность стремится к тихим делам: "пусть левая твоя рука не знает, что делает правая".

----------


## Amala

> ну так - чем выше, трансцендентнее ("запредельнее" то бишь) благие дела, тем менее они находятся в мире. По определению. Трансцендентность не стремится к огласке, трансцендентность стремится к тихим делам: "пусть левая твоя рука не знает, что делает правая".


Логика "тихого дела" под названием санкиртана-ягья в виде харинам, распространения книг не понятна или понятна поверхностно. Обществу нужны ощутимые и конкретные результаты: мол если вы духовная организация - строите  больницы, кормите людей, давайте бесплатное образование..." Попробуйте им объяснить логику: "Удовлетворенные вашими жертвоприношениями, полубоги благословят вас, и в результате такого сотрудничества людей и полубогов в мире наступит всеобщее процветание". "Все живые тела кормятся злаками, а злаки возникают из земли, питаемой дождями. Дожди вызываются совершением ягьи, а ягья рождается из выполнения предписанных обязанностей."

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Мои поклоны всем! Такой центр действительно нужен. Это важно. Причем, в таком виде, чтобы на него можно было бы ссылки давать тем же ритвикам, и т.д. Враджендра Кумар прабху, пожалуйста, вынесите это предложение на НС, быть может, рассмотрят. Я со своей стороны могу спросить Е.С. БВ Садху Свами, что он думает? Быть может, он на НС поддержит эту идею...

----------


## Amala

Поклоны вам, уважаемая paramathma и всем преданным  кого затронула эта тема!
присоединяюсь - хорошо если Враджендра Кумар прабху  вынесет идею на НС

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Нац. совет нужен для придания авторитета идее, который в свою очередь поможет привлечь средства. Или от Нац. Совета ожидается что-то большее, чем просто то же самое, что все здесь говорят - "здравая идея"?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Хорошо когда диалог будет вестись на уровне таких учёных как Сутапа дас (С.В. Ватман) автора книги "Бенгальский вайшнавизм".

----------


## Amala

Он и должен вестись на высоком теологическом уровне.

На Западе  трудов посвященных бенгальскому вайшнавизму вышло значительно меньше, чем в Индии, *а в российской науке они почти полностью отсутствуют.* 

Первые научные исследования гаудия-вайшнавизма появились после периода  Бенгальского  Ренессанса, пробудившего интерес к литературному наследию Бенгалии, в том числе и к литературе  бенгальского  вайшнавизма . Пробуждению этого интереса, в частности, способствовала деятельность кришнаитского богослова, поэта и проповедника Бхактивиноды Тхакура (1838—1914),Dasa, Shukavak N. Hindu encounter with modernity: Kedarnath Datta Bhaktivinoda, Vaisnava theologian. Los Angeles, 1999. P. 6-12. опубликовавшего ряд произведений кришнаитских авторов XVI—XVIII веков. В 1907 году в Калькутте  вышла < книга > Ш. К. Гхоша «Господь Гауранга»,Ghosh, Shishir Kumar. Lord Gauranga. Bombay, 1961 (1907). посвящённая Чайтанье; она привлекла к себе внимание не только бенгальской интеллигенции, но и англичан.Kennedy, Melville T. The Chaitanya Movement. P. 81. Вскоре появились первые исследования литературы < бенгальского > < вайшнавизма >, на данном этапе почти все филологические. Среди них наибольшее значение представляют труды известного индийского филолога и исследователя бенгальской литературы Д. Ч. Сена«Chaitanya and His Age». Calcutta, 1922; ''«Caitanya and His Companions»''. Calcutta, 1917; ''«The Vaishnava Literature of Medieval Bengal»''. Calcutta, 1917; ''«History of Bengali Language and Literature»''. Calcutta, 1911. К этому же периоду относится < книга > М. Т. Кеннеди «Движение Чайтаньи» — первая научная работа о гаудия-вайшнавизме на Западе. В этом религиоведческом исследовании наряду с анализом литературного творчества гаудия-вайшнавских авторов, давались сведения об истории и культовой стороне традиции.Kennedy, Melville T. The Chaitanya Movement: A Study of the Vaishnav-ism of Bengal. Oxford, 1925. Впоследствии к этой теме обратились такие крупные исследователи как С. Сен и С. К. Дэ; последнему принадлежит целый ряд значительных работ,Эти работы собраны в кн.: De, Sushil Kumar. Bengal’s Contribution to Sanskrit Literature and Studies in Bengal Vaisnavism. Calcutta, 1960. Также заслуживают внимания обширные вступительные статьи к поэме «Кришна-карнамрита» Лилашуки и к антологии «Падьявали», изданным С. К. Дэ (The Krsna-kamamrta of Lilas’uka / Ed. by S.K.De. Dacca, 1938; The Padyavali by Rupa Gosvamin / Ed. by S.K.De. Dacca, 1934). в частности, «Ранняя история религиозного учения и движения вайшнавов в Бенгалии»De, Sushil Kumar. The Early History… — глубокое исследование гаудия-вайшнавизма на английском языке с подробным обзором творчества всех ранних бенгальских вайшнавских авторов. С. К. Дэ, однако, уделяет очень мало внимания таким выдающимся авторам XVII—XVIII веков как Вишванатха Чакраварти и Баладева Видьябхушана, без чего изучение наследия гаудия-вайшнавизма не может считаться полным. В другой из своих работ, содержательной статье «Философия  бенгальского  вайшнавизма », С. К. Дэ анализирует доктрину  бенгальского  вайшнавизма .De, Sushil Kumar. Bengal’s Contribution to Sanskrit Literature and Studies in Bengal Vaisnavism. Calcutta, 1960. К историко-филологическим исследованиям прежде всего принадлежат труды М. Мансимхи и Ч. Даса, в которых оценивается вклад гаудия-вайшнавизма в литературу Ориссы. Роль гаудия-вайшнавизма в становление бенгальской литературы характеризуется в работе «Очерки истории бенгальской литературы» исследовательницы В. А. Новиковой, вышедшей в СССР в 1965 году.
В 1930-е годы вышел в свет ряд историко-религиоведческих исследований С. Даса, Б. Ч. Пала и Дж. Н. Саркара, в которых немало внимания уделено доктрине гаудия-вайшнавизма.Das, Sambidananda. The History and Literature of Gaudlya Vaisnavas and their relation to other medieval Vaisnava Schools. Calcutta, 1935Pal ft. C. Bengal Vaishnavism. Calcutta, 1933Sarkar, Sir J. N. Caitanya’s Life and Teachings. Calcutta, 1932 (1922). К числу важных работ также принадлежит вышедшая в 1939 году на бенгали <книга Б. Маджумдара «Шри-чайтанья-чаритера упадана», в которой содержится богатый источниковедческий материал.Majumdar, Bumanbihari, Sri-caitanya-caritera upadana. Calcutta, 1939. Много работ подобного рода стало появляться начиная с 1960-х годов. Среди них можно выделить исследования А. К. Маджумдара,Majumdar A. K. Caitanya: His Life and Doctrine. Bombay, 1969 Дж. Чакраварти,Chakravarti, Janardan. Bengal Vaishnavism and Sri Chaitanya. Calcutta, 1975 Р. Чакраварти,Chakrabarty, Ramakanla. Vaisnavism in Bengal 1486—1900. Calcutta, 1985 П. Мукерджи,Mukherjee, Prabhat. History of the Chaitanya Faith in Orissa. New Delhi, 1979 А. Н. Чаттерджи. В труде С. К. Мукерджи ''«A Study of Vaisnavism in Ancient and Medieval Bengal (up to the advent of Chaitanya)»'' (1956) освещается период, предшествовавший возникновению школы Чайтаньи.Mukherjee S. C. A Study of Vaisnavism in Ancient and Medieval Bengal (up to the advent of Chaitanya). Calcutta, 1966 (1956). В своей  книге  ''«Srikrsna Caitanya. A Historical Study on Gaudiya Vaisnavism»'' («Шри Кришна Чайтанья. Историческое изучение гаудия-вайшнавизма») А. Н. Чаттерджи глубоко проанализировал воздействие гаудия-вайшнавизма на различные стороны социальной и культурной жизни Бенгалии, Ориссы и Ассама. 

Также вышли интересные работы российской исследовательницы Н. М. Корабельник, посвящённые социальным аспектам учения Чайтаньи.Корабельник Н. М. Некоторые вопросы социально-этического учения Чайтаньи // Общественная мысль Индии. Прошлое и настоящее. Сб. статей / Под ред. А. Д. Литмана. М., 1989; а также: Социальные и религиозно-философские взгляды средневекового индийского мыслителя Чайтаньи (1486—1533): Автореф. канд. дис. М., 1984; Роль нового обряда в учении Чайтаньи— проповедника бхакти в Бенгалии XVI в. // Обычаи и культурно-дифференцирующие традиции у народов мира. М., 1979; Движение бхакти в Бенгалии и Чайтанья Деб // Тезисы конф. аспирантов и молодых сотрудников. История. Т.2. Ч. 1.М., 1978. В последние десятилетия появился ряд статей по разным вопросам истории, литературы, религии и мировоззрения кришнаитов. К ним принадлежат работы Н. Дельмонико, Ч. Чаттерджи, Н. Хейна, Дж. Т. О’Коннела, Д. М. Вулф, Э. С. Даймока, Ф. Харди и др.Delmonico, Neal. Time Enough for Play: «Religious Use of Time in Bengal Vaisnavism» // Paper presented at Bengal Studies Conference. 1982. June; Rupa Gosvamin: His Life, Family, and Early Vraja Commentators // Journal of Vaisnava Studies. 1993. Vol.1. No.2; Chatterjee, Chanda. The Caitanya School: Role of Ethics // ISKCON Communications Journal. 1997. Vol.5. No.l; Hem, Norvin. Caitanya extasies and the Theology of the Name // Hinduism: New Essays in the History of Religion / Ed. by Bardwell, L.Smith. Leiden, 1976; O’Connel, Joseph T. Chaitanya’s followers and the Bhagavad GIta // Hinduism: New Essays in the History of Religion / Ed. by Bardwell, L.Smith. Leiden, 1976; O’Connel, Joseph T. Gaudiya Vaishnava Symbolism of Deliverance (uddhara, nistara…) from Evil //Journal of Asian and African Studies. 1980. Vol.XV. No. 1-2; Wulf, Donna Marie. Radha in the Plays of Rupa Gosvami // The Divine Consort: Radha and the Goddesses of India / Ed. by J.S.Hawley and D.M.Wulf. Berkley, 1982; Dimock, Edvard C. The Place of Gauracandrika in Bengali Vaisnava Lyrics //Journal of the American Oriental Society. 1958. Vol. LXXVI1I; Hardy, Friedhelm. Madhavendra Puri: a link between Bengal Vaisnavism and South Indian Bhakti // Journal of the Royal Asiatic Society. 1974. No.l.
С. Дасгупта посвятил несколько глав IV тома «Истории индийской философии» богословию и философии гаудия-вайшнавизма.Dasgupta, Surendranath. A History… Vol. 4. Ch. XXXH-XXXIII. Проанализировав труды Дживы Госвами и Баладевы Видьябхушаны, он объективно изложил доктрину  бенгальского  вайшнавизма .Dasgupta, Surendranath. A History… Vol. 4. Ch. XXXH-XXXIII. В одной из начальных глав этого же тома С. Дасгупта дал оценку учению о «непостижимой единораздельности».Dasgupta, Surendranath. A History… Vol.4. Ch. XXIV. С. Радхакришнан уделяет гаудия-вайшнавизму немногим больше полутора страниц в своём труде «Индийская философия»;Радхакришнан С. Индийская философия: В 2 т. СПб., 1994. Т.2. С.708-712 чуть больше можно найти у М. Роя в его «Истории индийской философии»Рой М. История индийской философии (греческая и индийская философия). М., 1958. С.515-520. С. Чатгерджи и Д. Датта не удостаивают вниманием не только гаудия-вайшнавизм, но и школу Мадхвы. Один из самых объёмных трудов по философии и богословию гаудия-вайшнавизма, «Доктрина < бенгальского > < вайшнавизма >», вышел на бенгали и принадлежит перу Р. Натха. Также представляют интерес монографии С. Чакраварти, Chakravarti, Sudhindra C. Philosophical Foundation of Bengal Vaishnavism. Calcutta, 1969 Свами Б. В. Тиртхи,Swami B. V. Tirtha. Caitanya’s Concept ot’Theistic Vedanta. Madras, 1964 С. Наранг,Narang S. The Vaisnava Philosophy (according to Baladeva Vidyabhushana). Delhi, 1984 С. М. ЭлкманаElkman S. M. Jlva Gosvarm’s Tattvasandarbha: A Study on the Philosophical and Sectarian Development of the Gaudlya Vaisnava Movement. Delhi, 1986 и К. К. Брахмачари.Brahmachari, Karun Krishna. The concept of reality in the philosophy of Srijiva Gosvamin //Calcutta-review. 1966. Vol.181. No.3. В работе О. Б. Л. Капура ''«The Philosophy and Religion of Sri Caitanya (The Philosophical background of the Hare Krishna Movement)»'' (1976)Kapoor O. B. L. The Philosophy and Religion of Sri Caitanya (The Philosophical background of the Hare Krishna Movement). New Delhi, 1976 дан сравнительный анализ важнейших концепций гаудия-вайшнавизма и других школ веданты. По мнению российского иследователя вайшнавизма  С. В.  Ватмана , автора  книги  «Бенгальский вайшнавизм », ''«О. Б. Л. Капур отыскивает удачные параллели между доктриной  бенгальского  вайшнавизма  и западной философией. К сожалению, несмотря на глубокое знание предмета, он не всегда основывается на первоисточниках, что иногда приводит его к предвзятым суждениям. В противоположность О. Б. Л. Капуру, С. Наранг в своей монографии последовательно основывается на тексте; но несмотря на добросовестность этой работы, ей недостает философского анализа; к тому же автор не задаётся целью выяснить роль и место Баладевы Видьябхушаны среди других комментаторов главных текстов веданты»''.С. В.  Ватман . Бенгальский вайшнавизм  и индийская культура. В трудах Э. Димока проводится параллель между мистическим учением бенгальского вайшнавизма и западноевропейским средневековым мистицизмом,Dimock, Edvard C. Doctrine and Practice Among the Vaisnavas of Bengal // Krishna: Myths, Rites, and Attitudes / Ed. by Milton Singer. Honolulu, 1966 а К. К. Брахмачари, в своей небольшой, но ёмкой статье, характеризует главные положения четырёх первых «Сандарбх» Дживы Госвами.
Другой раздел литературы, играющий огромную роль в исследовании гаудия-вайшнавизма и дающий возможность взглянуть на предмет «изнутри», проясняя многие его существенные элементы — это труды вайшнавских богословов и историков XIX—XX веков — Бхактивиноды Тхакура, Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и др.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Мои поклоны! Я поговорила сегодня об этой идее с Е.С. Бхактиведантой Садху Свами Махараджем. Он очень одобрил, скорее всего он поддержит ее, как только она будет выдвинута на НС, только его вИдение несколько под другим углом как бы. Он видит эту идею с различными темами, и не только по шастрам. По его мнению, главная проблема вайшнавов на разных форумах и в разного рода дискуссиях не в нехватке знаний, а в недостатке смирения... Не могут вайшнавы признавать ошибок, которые были допущены, все отрицается, к сожалению, и идет фанатизм, что у нас самая крутая и правильная философия... Те же христиане в первую очередь смотрят  на то, как эта самая правильная философия применяется нами в жизни, в частности, в общении на таких форумах. Побольше бы нам сострадания и проявления любви к людям... и нас бы давно приняли те же христиане, считает Садху Свами Махарадж... Я привела здесь небольшой отрывок нашей беседы с ним. Если у кого-либо из вас будут вопросы, попробую ответить, в рамках прошедшей беседы.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Мне очень по душе то, что сказал Садху Свами Махарардж. Хорошо бы, чтобы он на эту тему высказался здесь, на форуме.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Садху Свами говорит, что он не человек интернета, но попробую его спросить, сделает ли он это...

----------


## СергейИванов

Невозможно создать единый центр - ибо сколько людей - столько и мнений. Это касается и религии. Недаром Шрила Прабхупада установил демократический принцип руководства ИСККОНом - уже это одно свидетельствует о том, что абсолютного единства быть не может.
Более того, как таковых ЕДИНЫХ религий в мире нет - есть только единые ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ так или иначе претедующие на Абсолютную Истину.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Невозможно создать единый центр - ибо сколько людей - столько и мнений. Это касается и религии. Недаром Шрила Прабхупада установил демократический принцип руководства ИСККОНом - уже это одно свидетельствует о том, что абсолютного единства быть не может.
> Более того, как таковых ЕДИНЫХ религий в мире нет - есть только единые ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ так или иначе претедующие на Абсолютную Истину.


Простите, несогласна. Есть необходимость разъяснять многие вещи не только представителям других конфессий, но и самим вайшнавам. Было бы здорово, чтобы наконец кто-то занялся бы организацией подобного центра. У людей не хватает знаний об ИСККОН, а у вайшнавов, по всей видимости, умения донести до них эти знания таким образом, чтобы люди приняли нас и ушел негатив из отношений.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Было бы здорово, чтобы наконец кто-то занялся бы организацией подобного центра.


Логично будет если этим "кто-то" будет руководство Общества

----------


## СергейИванов

> ... чтобы люди приняли нас и ушел негатив из отношений.


Негатив присутствует не потому, что информации мало, а потому что некоторые (начитавшись горы инфы) возомнили о себе Бог знает что и считают себя чуть ли не гуру всех гуру.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Негатив присутствует не потому, что информации мало, а потому что некоторые (начитавшись горы инфы) возомнили о себе Бог знает что и считают себя чуть ли не гуру всех гуру.


Позволю себе повторить всю фразу, а не вырванный из ее контекста момент. "У людей не хватает знаний об ИСККОН, а у вайшнавов, по всей видимости, умения донести до них эти знания таким образом, чтобы люди приняли нас и ушел негатив из отношений." Здесь говорится именно о неумении правильно донести ту самую гору инфы как раз таким образом, чтобы люди могли принять ее. Это возможно как раз тогда, когда мы не считаем себя гуру всех гуру, а считаем себя смиренными слугами и никчемными учениками. Именно об этом и говорил в нашей беседе Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами. Именно этому моменту важно научить вайшнавов в первую очередь. Правда, это достаточно сложно... Это необходимо делать именно квалифицированным преданным, которые уже имеют реализации в этом направлении...

----------


## ilkonstantinov

собака лает — ветер носит, а караван идёт
Значение:
не стоит обращать внимание на ругань, злословие, упрёки, сплетни, слухи и т. п. ◆  — Да ты, Сергевнушка, не огорчайся, — утешала она её. — Мало ль чего не наврет Аниська Красноглазиха — всего от неё, паскуды, не переслушаешь. Плюнь на неё — собака лает, ветер носит. К чистому срамота не пристанет… П. И. Мельников-Печерский, «На горах», 1875—1881 г.

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Очень здравая своевременная идея! Но... Вопервых среднестатистический вайшнав убеждён, что гьяна йога и бхакти йога это разные пути, можно услышать попрёки даже в адрес Махараджей, что они перегруженнны гьяной, надо мной, например, то же иронизируют братья. Философская культура нужна ICKCON не как некий центр элитарный, а её нужно нести в массы. На то есть ещё одна причина, очень часто преданные со своим философским поиском приходят к еретическим заключениям и совершают ошибки, чему я сам не раз был свидетелем. Конечно мысль первая, которая прийдёт в голову влиятельному человеку, что думать вредно, но это неизбежно, как и ошибка неподготовленного человека. Так что этот чудесный проект должен быть образовательным, то есть в него должна быть заложена возможность диалога с рядовым дасой или неофитом. Технически это может быть реализовано и как форум, и вебинары,и ретриты, да что угодно

----------


## Anna

А тем временем один из сайтов (ссылку на который здесь удалили) пополнился очередными нападками на сампрадайю. Когда-то были знатоки, способные грамотно опровергнуть... Сейчас их явно не хватает. 
Добавлю, что автор сайта заявляет о принадлежности к этой же сампрадайе, но критикует ее ачарьев.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> А тем временем один из сайтов (ссылку на который здесь удалили) пополнился очередными нападками на сампрадайю. Когда-то были знатоки, способные грамотно опровергнуть... Сейчас их явно не хватает. 
> Добавлю, что автор сайта заявляет о принадлежности к этой же сампрадайе, но критикует ее ачарьев.


Поди опять ритвики? :acute:

----------


## Дмитрий Межуев

Ко мне в ЖЖ сообщество то же пролезли сектоборцы, подкинули какие то индологические исследования, а на сайте у них пошлая вонь о СК. Они очень хорошо осведомлены о нашей сампрадае, оперируют точной информацией, цитируют, а о их тантре и шиваизме я знаю раз-два и обчёлся: Шанкарачарья да Абхинавагупта, и на их територии вести полемику сложно. Однако, очевидно, что у этого странного явления индуистов враждебных к СК двойные стандарты и их легко побить эллементарной логикой. Например, мусульмане не любят неверных и лицемеров мунафиков, буддисты еретиков и врагов веры, христиане язычников и сатанистов, вайшнавы сахаджий и имперсоналистов, а вы дорогие, у всех есть такие представления, а у вас нет? Да у вас ребята двойные стандарты!

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

> Хорошо когда диалог будет вестись на уровне таких учёных как Сутапа дас (С.В. Ватман) автора книги "Бенгальский вайшнавизм".


Прабху, а где можно достать эту книгу в цифровом варианте?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В е-варианте С.В. Ватман "Бенгальский вайшнавизм" где найти не знаю.У меня книга 2005 года издания

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Нигде  :smilies:  Но можно заказать на "Озоне" и т.п.

----------


## Anna

> Поди опять ритвики?


Нет, ритвики, вроде, ачарьев не критикуют.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Очень здравая своевременная идея! Но... Вопервых среднестатистический вайшнав убеждён, что гьяна йога и бхакти йога это разные пути, можно услышать попрёки даже в адрес Махараджей, что они перегруженнны гьяной, надо мной, например, то же иронизируют братья. Философская культура нужна ICKCON не как некий центр элитарный, а её нужно нести в массы. На то есть ещё одна причина, очень часто преданные со своим философским поиском приходят к еретическим заключениям и совершают ошибки, чему я сам не раз был свидетелем. Конечно мысль первая, которая прийдёт в голову влиятельному человеку, что думать вредно, но это неизбежно, как и ошибка неподготовленного человека. Так что этот чудесный проект должен быть образовательным, то есть в него должна быть заложена возможность диалога с рядовым дасой или неофитом. Технически это может быть реализовано и как форум, и вебинары,и ретриты, да что угодно


гьяна-йога и гьяна вообще разные вещи - гьяна-йога - особенная духовная практика, посредством изучения шастр самих по себе предполагается, что джива обретает мокшу... в СК гьяна подчиняется бхакти - например, изучая шастры мы пытаемся лучше понять Кришну, для того, чтобы можно было квалифицировано выполнять свою севу... В любом случае в ИСККОН гьяна-йогой не занимаются...

----------

